#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Thai Torrent sites...

## man with no head

Anyone have an invite for one?  :Poke:

----------


## RDN

> Anyone have an invite for one?


You need an invite? They sound special...  :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

Bitthailand used to be open but now it looks like most Thai sites require invites (meaning someone who is a member has to send you an invitation via email). I had an account at BT but didn't use it for several months.

I'm trying to complete my MP3 collection and some of my Thai albums are missing tracks.

----------


## dirtydog

try H2kClan.Com - Sharing is caring! they have invites they give out but not sure about Thai Torrents.

----------


## dirtydog

Heres a few for you.

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum - Powered by vBulletin
http://www.bitcosmo.com/
www.Hispeedbit.com

----------

